# Need help with raised panel door project



## texan123 (Dec 8, 2007)

Started on my first try at raised panel doors and ran into this problem...I purchased a really cheap set of bits at Harbor Freight to do raised panel doors. They seem to cut good except the fit is not as tight as I would like I'm thinking they are just to cheap and will never make acceptable doors attached is a picture. My first try at posting images may not work..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It hard to say if the profile doesn't match, or if the cut depth is not correct.


Looks like maybe stile bit is not cutting deep enough, or the rail bit is cutting too deep. When you set up your rail bit again, instead of isolating the bearing, leave the fence just a tiny bit proud, or try to take a deeper cut with your stile bearing. You may find that the bearings that came with your bits are just a little bit over or undersized, in that case you'll have to work around it. 

If the profiles themselves do not match, then you're probably out of luck, unless one of the real experts can help you out. If you take the set back to Harbor Freight, they should swap it out for you, especially if you bring them your sample. I do have to give them credit for their customer service. (at least my local store)

If you decide to pick up a new set from someone other than HF, I recommend Woodline USA. I picked up a Woodline cabinet door set, and it has been great, and it wasn't too expensive. Magnate.net is another favorite. 


http://magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showProductGroup&theID=189 (sold by the bit)

http://www.woodline.com/c-46-2-piece-rail-stile.aspx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi texan123

It looks like the bit(s) are NOT a matched set.. 

But you can still use the set if you don't want to go out and get a new set right now...

You can trim the part off on the table saw or use the router to remove the SMALL part so it fits just right..
see picture below..

Matched Rail & Stile set ▼

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Bits-Classical-Rail-Stile-Router-Bit-Set_W0QQitemZ130202136173QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Quarter-Round-Rail-Stile-Router-Bit-Set_W0QQitemZ130202812897QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


=======



texan123 said:


> Started on my first try at raised panel doors and ran into this problem...I purchased a really cheap set of bits at Harbor Freight to do raised panel doors. They seem to cut good except the fit is not as tight as I would like I'm thinking they are just to cheap and will never make acceptable doors attached is a picture. My first try at posting images may not work..


----------



## texan123 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys..I am going to try and fit each joint right now but plan to take the bits back and get a better set..


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Do those bits have shims between the cutters? If so you may be able to change the position of the shims to tighten it up. HF is not the best place to buy stuff, I have heard a lot of people complain. Next time you go shopping for bits you may want to check out Infinitytools.com, I have some of their bits and I find the price not to bad. Of course if they will be used almost every day then go for the top brands.
Hope this helps .. Woodnut65


----------



## texan123 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes they do have shims and I was able to get it to fit better but still not satisfied..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi texan123


Just a note the shims are made so you can line up the joints or to make the female part of the joint a bit bigger so it can side in easy with glue on it ... and your picture shows it right on the button..


======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like you'd be better off getting a "true" matched set. MLCS, Freud and a few others make an excellent.


----------



## texan123 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes it fits good everywhere but the curved part does not match


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just my 2 cents on "MLCS or any cheaper" router bits 

Most home wood shops don't need the high end router bits, it's a hobby for most of us I think,,,to me it like buying a car/truck to get you from point A to B , you can buy a Ford or a BMW that will do the job the same way, it's true the BMW is a better car but it wil cost you more to do the same thing,,,the Ford will not stand up as long as the BMW but if you only need to put on 10,000 miles a year on your ride the BMW is going to cost you tons more per year to do the same thing..

Bits Made over the pond, just about every thing now days is made over the pond...it's true they do make real cheap router bits out of the used beer cans we give them but they also make some good bits for the home shop...to me I try and take the middle of the road, I know that I'm not going to use the router bit every day maybe once per year if that...and if I cook the bit I can replace it cheap unlike the high ends ones don't get me wrong I have some CMT/Freud bits I use for the better jobs and the real hard woods but again it's like getting in the BMW and taking a Sunday spin...


I recommend Grizzly/MCLS bits all the time they both have middle and high ends bits and if I find a great bit on eBay I will recommend them also ( M10 carbide is M10 carbide ) Whiteside/Rockler is a M10 carbide , like many of the other router bits made by the other Mfg...

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


=============


----------

